# RMO vs. RME



## stinturin (Apr 13, 2011)

Can someone explain to me RMO vs. RME?

I currently am the sole owner of my corp. as serve as an RMO. I am looking into joining in w/a brand new company, but still want to keep my general contracting company open (for my own personal reasons). I agreed to allow this new company my License. The founder of this new company that I am working with suggested that I RME rather than RMO, in case it doesn't work out. He also said that in exchange for RME my license, my current company would lease all of my tools and trucks to the new company and the new company would pay me (my current company) to lease tools/company trucks and RME my license. Does anyone have any insight or thoughts about this???? What would be in 'my' best interest? To protect myself and my assets in case? 

I'm trying to avoid from paying an attorney to seek out advice on this subject. Any information would help me with making a decision on this. Thank you very much!


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Rmo- is an officer(president, vice president,secretary or treasurer) of a corporation who mist shows required work experience. The license is issued to the Corp though and not the rmo 

Rme- must be full time ( at least 32 hour per week or 80% of the operating time of the business what ever is less) permeant employer of the licensee and also gotta have the required work experience. But can't own no part of the business. Rme can be used to qualify for an individual,partnership, or Corp license 

Try posting your question with the license guru.

Reality is only an illusion that occurs due to lack of alcohol.


----------

